# Torque Driver for Metal Roof Screws?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

LarryJ-nova said:


> Will be installing a metal roof a 10x12 lean-to soon. I understand that the screws are not to be over-tightened so as to sqeeze out the rubber washer. Was wondering if there's a reasonably priced device that can be used with a Drill Driver and socket to prevent any over-tightening. Or is there a special drill for this?


Yes, a cordless drill to take the screws down to about a 1/4" to where they need be then a speed handle connected to our hands that's supposed to be connected to our brain usually works very well and is fast.:biggrin2:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Most cordless drills have a torque limiter dial on them although I've never had any issues with over tightening the screws - a little commonsense along with paying attention goes a long ways.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mark sr said:


> Most cordless drills have a torque limiter dial on them although I've never had any issues with over tightening the screws - a little commonsense along with paying attention goes a long ways.



precisely,,, simply dial down the torque on the drill all the way,, if it doesnt draw the screw in to the roofing dial it up one level at a time til it just snugs up to the metal


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Have a Milwaukee screw gun that sets screws to pre-determined (adjustable) depth and then a clutch in drive mechanism kicks out the drive therefore setting screw to correct depth. I have used this tool for over 30 years on many metal roof and siding jobs. Pricey, but worth it if you will drive very many screws. Will also do drywall with a slightly different attachment on it.

Example: https://www.milwaukeetool.com/power-tools/corded/6780-20

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Try one of these, an adjustable drywall screwdriver attachment. $10
It may not adjust to leave the head protruding as much as you would like. If so, just super glue a thick washer on it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only tool I use is an cordless impact driver with a 1/4" magnetic socket.
No way would I be using any of the suggested ways of doing it!
Metal roofing screws are 1/4" hex head so why use a drywall bit?
A cordless drill has no where the need tork or control as an impact driver.


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

hkstroud said:


> Try one of these, an adjustable drywall screwdriver attachment. $10
> It may not adjust to leave the head protruding as much as you would like. If so, just super glue a thick washer on it.


what's that called? 
I assumed anyone who's installed a metal roof knew that the screws have hex heads as JoeCaption mentions.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Called "an adjustable drywall screwdriver attachment."

I don't know that all metal roof are necessarily installed with hex head screw but maybe. 
You may or may not be able to replace the Philips screw driver bit with a hex head driver. I don't. Probably not. Look at one in Home Depot and see.


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

the screws I ordered have hex heads. thanks.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

all metal roofing screws are hex head... the drywall dimpler is useless

as for using the impact driver.. if its an older model that doesnt have multiple settings i would not use it.. the newest models have 3 if not 4 different settings on them for low torque to high torque... the milwaukee one key can be fully customized for both torque and speed for finesse use such as whats needed for metal roofing... 

the cordless screw gun geared towards roofing works but its a specialized tool.. how many homeowners are going to use it more than once


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> all metal roofing screws are hex head... the drywall dimpler is useless
> 
> as for using the impact driver.. if its an older model that doesnt have multiple settings i would not use it.. the newest models have 3 if not 4 different settings on them for low torque to high torque... the milwaukee one key can be fully customized for both torque and speed for finesse use such as whats needed for metal roofing...
> 
> the cordless screw gun geared towards roofing works but its a specialized tool.. how many homeowners are going to use it more than once


I've got an "older" dewalt driver with variable speed trigger, no torque adjustments. I'm pretty good at controling the speed, but nobody's perfect. I won't be buying a milwaukee one-key smart tool. I doubt most contractors are using these, and if they are, they had something that worked before these existed.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

LarryJ-nova said:


> I've got an "older" dewalt driver with variable speed trigger, no torque adjustments. I'm pretty good at controling the speed, but nobody's perfect. I won't be buying a milwaukee one-key smart tool. I doubt most contractors are using these, and if they are, they had something that worked before these existed.


before one key tech there were other ways but the new tech takes the guess work out of knowing when to let off the trigger which in turn means being more efficient and less chance of damaged product


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> before one key tech there were other ways but the new tech takes the guess work out of knowing when to let off the trigger which in turn means being more efficient and less chance of damaged product


pointless.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

10x12? Not that big so you can skip buying the fancy pants tool for it and learn some finesse with your impact driver. If you overdrive, then pull the screw and put a new one in. Even if you botch up a lot of them at first you'll get the hang of it and it'll only cost you a box of screws at most. If you're still really bad at it, then you can use the impact to start the screws and then finish them by hand with a socket wrench. Obviously not the way a roofing pro would do it, but you're not doing this every day all year.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

use a impact that you can set the torque rating on when driving stainless screws... youll see the difference..... just being light on the trigger doesnt even compare


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

Got'er done today with the help of my brother. Started out using my driler, but battery issues forced us to use his cordless drill. He had a magnetic socket too. Worked very well. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Did you not provide for flashing between the two structures ??


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

mark sr said:


> Did you not provide for flashing between the two structures ??


No flashing between the two. The overhang was an afterthought because I didn't like the look with a shorter rafter. I returned the shorter boards and bought the longer ones. Flashing is a good idea for later, if I close it in some.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The reason I brought it up is because all the rain that falls on that side of the shed roof will drain into the area you just roofed.


----------



## LarryJ-nova (Jul 9, 2013)

mark sr said:


> The reason I brought it up is because all the rain that falls on that side of the shed roof will drain into the area you just roofed.


Yes, Mark. I'm well aware of that. It's not a concern. More rain will come in from the other three sides which are open.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I wouldn't underestimate the amount of water that will be 'funneled' off of the roof. Time will tell.


----------

